# Whats the most HP someone has got out of the GA16DE?



## 92BlueSentra (Mar 22, 2004)

I have planned on completely rebuilting my motor. And i got some crazy deals so i'm gunna do everything i possibly can do to it. And i just wondered what was the most hp someone got out of their GA16DE?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

92BlueSentra said:


> I have planned on completely rebuilting my motor. And i got some crazy deals so i'm gunna do everything i possibly can do to it. And i just wondered what was the most hp someone got out of their GA16DE?


around 120 to the wheels so far although no one has done much. Most of the serious guys have gone turbo.

Mike


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

if you do every mod to the ga16 without going FI, you can probably squeeze 150-160 maybe but probably around 140


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> around 120 to the wheels so far although no one has done much. Most of the serious guys have gone turbo.
> 
> Mike



yea, we are pussies, and would rather just go turbo, because its prolly more expensive to get everything custom made like pistons, rods, etc...we dont have it easy like the honda boys..


----------



## 92BlueSentra (Mar 22, 2004)

then how did that one guy on here get 200 out his NA motor?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i think he pulled 200hp in his N/A SR20 not the GA


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

actually morepower did it in his sr20


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

tcn311 said:


> if you do every mod to the ga16 without going FI, you can probably squeeze 150-160 maybe but probably around 140


If I only had the money to spend on engine upgrades right now, I'd be doing a full NA GA16DE project  . Oh well. If you guys still care about the GA in a year or so, I'll record and upload everything I do.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

tcn311 said:


> if you do every mod to the ga16 without going FI, you can probably squeeze 150-160 maybe but probably around 140


now are u talkin bout wheel hp or hp to the flywheel?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mrRICEguy said:


> now are u talkin bout wheel hp or hp to the flywheel?



who cares about flywheel hp


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

you can probably squeeze 140whp out of it if you do all the mods to the GA including all the custom parts like pistons and rods and shit


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

project 1.6 proved to everyone that the ga16 is a lil underrated...i think its capable of alot more than we think it is, provided custom made internals


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> project 1.6 proved to everyone that the ga16 is a lil underrated...i think its capable of alot more than we think it is, provided custom made internals



if I was a GA owner going NA the first thing I'd worry about before touching the bottom end is the head flow. Ever look at the cyl head on a GA? Better see if you can, you'll get what I'm talking about.

hardcore porting/valve jobs, enlarged valves, better springs, custom aggressive cam grinds........those will all yield good gains. THEN work on the bottom end.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

chimmike said:


> hardcore porting/valve jobs, enlarged valves, better springs, custom aggressive cam grinds........those will all yield good gains. THEN work on the bottom end.


yeah, cause isnt our bottom end forged, well at least our rods are...


----------



## 92BlueSentra (Mar 22, 2004)

Yeah when i said HP i mean't wheel horsepower not flywheel. And when i said motor work i mean't the whole damn thing. Head completely reworked and the bottem end with higher compression pistons and rods and crank.


----------



## siliconmatrix (Feb 25, 2004)

I wanna hear someone somehow throw 13:1 CR into the GA16DE.....and make it rev to the sky......I wanna know if it's possible.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you have the money to spend on all that, plus race gas daily, cuz you can't do 13:1 on pump gas.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if you switched the pistons to produce 10:1 CR would you have to upgrade any of the other internals and what would the expected gains be?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

umm 91 octane gas.. and the .5 higher compression would yeild.. 3...4...5 hp maybe


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck said:


> umm 91 octane gas.. and the .5 higher compression would yeild.. 3...4...5 hp maybe


Actually the stock GA's compression is 9.9:1. So it won't make much of a difference at all.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

where did you hear it was 9.9?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> where did you hear it was 9.9?


It's in the FSM.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Huh... I just looked and your right. But I think its suppose to be 9.5 because I've found more sources that say 9.5 than 9.9... And JWT tuned my ecu for 9.5 compression ratio... dunno interesting.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Bob Legere measured it to be:



> Incidentally, although the original compression ratio was rated at 9.5:1, the true calculated ratio turned out to be 9.59:1. Most automotive companies are a little optimistic, but Nissan appears to be a little pessimistic in its calculations. I settled on an increase to 10.5:1 compression and a bore increase of .040", as the cylinder walls didn't look thick enough to accept a larger bore increase. Displacement increased slightly from 1597 cc's to 1639 cc's.


http://www.mathermotorsports.com/html/timmotor.html


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> Bob Legere measured it to be:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mathermotorsports.com/html/timmotor.html


That's very interesting. A number of the guys running Lucino fan sites reported anywhere from 9.6~9.8 as well, though the JDM GA16 and GA15 had 9.9 as well. I don't think anyone's tested a brand new engine, but then again, how many of us have that?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah there has to be some degree of variation but I think Legere measured it with a pipet so it has to somewhere close to that. Depends on statistics I guess.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> Yeah there has to be some degree of variation but I think Legere measured it with a pipet so it has to somewhere close to that. Depends on statistics I guess.


Well, this is a 120,000 mile rebuilt GA. Most of the Lucinos get (got) replaced before they hit the 50k mark.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Yeah and later year engines may have a higher compression or the good ole JDM mysticism may have some root...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i just had some kid try and say hes producing 142whp without spray on an N/A ga16de car, but he ONLY shows his friends the dyno charts.. i laughed


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

:bs:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

James said:


> :bs:


those were my exact words to the kid, but he also said he custom made a header and has proof he produced 11whp... and othe custom parts :loser: thats what i say


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

what size pipes him use...diameter and all


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

he didn't say...


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

psulemon said:


> ^i just had some kid try and say hes producing 142whp without spray on an N/A ga16de car, but he ONLY shows his friends the dyno charts.. i laughed


 What if it is true? I know someone from another forum that made 150whp from a highly built NA GA16DE. He is currently rebuilding it again to be turbocharged. It is not for Sentra though.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

92BlueSentra said:


> then how did that one guy on here get 200 out his NA motor?



On a GA16 ....Easy.... Lie

Not gonna happen.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

myoung said:


> On a GA16 ....Easy.... Lie
> 
> Not gonna happen.



He must be mistaking the SR for the GA.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psulemon said:


> ^i just had some kid try and say hes producing 142whp without spray on an N/A ga16de car, but he ONLY shows his friends the dyno charts.. i laughed


Like James and I only show our 400 whp charts to each other.....lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psulemon said:


> he didn't say...


They rarely do.. :showpics:


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Like James and I only show our 400 whp charts to each other.....lol


hey hey! I told you to keep that on the DL!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

150WHP isn't impossible from a na ga16 motor. It requires alot though.

high CR 11-11.5:1 to run on the street or 12:1 for track use only.
bigger injectors (SR20)
ECU upgrade
JWT cams
I/H/E
bigger TB
port and polish & multiangle valve job.
extrude hone
ignition upgrade with tuned spark plug gaps
lighter flywheel
lighter crank pulley
lighter wheels

shouldn't I/H/E JWT cams and ECU put you at 130 WHP


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> 150WHP isn't impossible from a na ga16 motor. It requires alot though.
> 
> shouldn't I/H/E JWT cams and ECU put you at 130 WHP


Uhhh, NO! 

I have I/H/E JWT cams, JWT ECU, Ported throttle body and Extrude hone intake, pullies and aluminum flywheel. 119.?? whp.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

92BlueSentra said:


> then how did that one guy on here get 200 out his NA motor?


That was my SR20, not a GA!

Mike


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

motivational1 said:


> Uhhh, NO!
> 
> I have I/H/E JWT cams, JWT ECU, Ported throttle body and Extrude hone intake, pullies and aluminum flywheel. 119.?? whp.


Wow, that's sad...but did you upgrade the injectors? Have you also checked you'r AFR?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Wow, that's sad...but did you upgrade the injectors? Have you also checked you'r AFR?


Its not sad, that's the capabilty of the engine, it hardly makes any power stock and those are good results.

I mean do these look like sad results for bolt ons?

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/images/articles/ga16-total.gif?S=4b1c729e091f2157b88a45d70488fe85

That is this engine.

Here are the incremental gains for each mod

http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/images/articles/ga16.gif

Mike


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

morepower2 said:


> Its not sad, that's the capabilty of the engine, it hardly makes any power stock and those are good results.
> 
> I mean do these look like sad results for bolt ons?
> 
> ...


I see your point, that isn't bad after all. But do you think adding bigger injectors might make a difference because the injectors seem maxed out to me based on calculations on how much horsepower they can make.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> I see your point, that isn't bad after all. But do you think adding bigger injectors might make a difference because the injectors seem maxed out to me based on calculations on how much horsepower they can make.


No there is room for about 30 more hp that what we are making easily.

Mike


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> 150WHP isn't impossible from a na ga16 motor. It requires alot though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i mean this in no way for disrespect, but did you used to have a honda or hang out with a lot of honda guys...it takes 8psi to max out the MAF and injectors so thats why you dont need those on an N/A car.. our cars have excellent ignition even most turboed cars dont need an ignition upgrade.. lighter wheels just decrease rotorary mass, they dont add any ponies.. and a lighter flywheel does not increase hp but rather reducr friction and will spin faster..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sorry still venting, the new update is the person is goin to make the 200sx awd for $900.. i am still waitin for dyno sheets and picture...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, I do take offense to be classed with Honda people, but since you meant nothing by it, I'll let it slide. Further, I know the ignition is fine, I was talking about when you up the compression. When you up the compression things get hairy with the ignition. Turbo boost wise try cranking up boost to 10 or 12 PSi....you won't need an ignition upgrade, but when you get one and see the horses being lost you'll know why I say, it's a good idea.

Lightening flywheels does increase power...it doesn't add it technically speaking...it merely frees it up. Rotational masses affect horspoer and people don't realise this. Larger wheels, larger brake rotors etc. can consume horsepower. Lightening the flywheel will free some up. Trust me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Ok, I do take offense to be classed with Honda people, but since you meant nothing by it, I'll let it slide. Further, I know the ignition is fine, I was talking about when you up the compression. When you up the compression things get hairy with the ignition. Turbo boost wise try cranking up boost to 10 or 12 PSi....you won't need an ignition upgrade, but when you get one and see the horses being lost you'll know why I say, it's a good idea.
> 
> Lightening flywheels does increase power...it doesn't add it technically speaking...it merely frees it up. Rotational masses affect horspoer and people don't realise this. Larger wheels, larger brake rotors etc. can consume horsepower. Lightening the flywheel will free some up. Trust me.


you're preaching to the choir.

by the way... lightend flywheels add HP to the wheel... but not the engine!


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Thank you james :cheers:


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

http://nissanperformancemag.com/october03/350z_fly/


www.nissanperformancemag.com said:


> The flywheel made 7.5 hp up at the top of the RPM band and a healthy dose of 4-5 hp from 2750 RPM to redline.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^sorry i should have clarified that.. i know since the rotorary mass is affect it frees up hp rather than producing


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok this question might shock most of you. It usually shocks people on www.wheelsjamaica.com.

Has anyone tried the SR20 ECU on the GA16DE with the SR injectors, and sensors (o2, knock etc.) Retarded to 8 degrees and a SAFC?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sr20 ecu wont work.. been discussion many times over and over.. and unless you running a lot of power, you dont need upgraded injectors..


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psulemon said:


> sr20 ecu wont work.. been discussion many times over and over.. and unless you running a lot of power, you dont need upgraded injectors..


Let's say you have all the upgraded power. 

The SR20 pinouts are the same, People here have used them, but they took them out because the car ran too rich. The difference though is that the VTC is inactive and the SR puter has a knock sensor input and a different o2 sensor. If you want I can send you the circuit diagram and you trace the pins for yourself.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it works, but not effectively, since you are getting rid of the vtc, what is the point of the sr20 ecu, keep the vtc which helps produce the power, get jwt to reprogam the ecu get 370cc injections and you only need that if you are running forced induction


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psulemon said:


> it works, but not effectively, since you are getting rid of the vtc, what is the point of the sr20 ecu, keep the vtc which helps produce the power, get jwt to reprogam the ecu get 370cc injections and you only need that if you are running forced induction


cool thanks, I kinda wanted the extra RPM, but I see your point.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^back to the thread, NO ga16de can or has produce more than around 130whp... even with port and polished heads with a 3 degree valve job, extrue honed intakes, bored or 54mm tb, jwt cams, jwt ecu, hotshot h/i, stromung exhaust, UR pulley, jwt flywheel.. etc.. unless you are running nitrous or turbo, you wont get those numbers... and if someone says they have 150whp, get a dyno.. "if you dont got pictures, you got nothing"


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> Ok this question might shock most of you. It usually shocks people on www.wheelsjamaica.com.
> 
> Has anyone tried the SR20 ECU on the GA16DE with the SR injectors, and sensors (o2, knock etc.) Retarded to 8 degrees and a SAFC?


It won't control the VTC so it won't work as well at low RPM.

Mike


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

shift_of_legend said:


> cool thanks, I kinda wanted the extra RPM, but I see your point.


the jwt ecu will increase you rev limit to 7300


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

psulemon said:


> ^back to the thread, NO ga16de can or has produce more than around 130whp... even with port and polished heads with a 3 degree valve job, extrue honed intakes, bored or 54mm tb, jwt cams, jwt ecu, hotshot h/i, stromung exhaust, UR pulley, jwt flywheel.. etc.. unless you are running nitrous or turbo, you wont get those numbers... and if someone says they have 150whp, get a dyno.. "if you dont got pictures, you got nothing"


I think 150 whp is posible if someone tried it. I would try 12:1 compression (I think the GA can do this on pump gas, it is a very detonation resistant engine) 0.040" overbore, intensive headwork and some careful tuning.

Mike


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i guess there might be a possibility, but then again we are still tyrin to max out the power in the car, no one has reached its final limits.... and until our aftermarket is like a civics with better intake manifolds and other stuff it might be hard


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^i guess there might be a possibility, but then again we are still tyrin to max out the power in the car, no one has reached its final limits.... and until our aftermarket is like a civics with better intake manifolds and other stuff it might be hard


The bad thing is, we'll never get an aftermarket like a civic. Not even the qg engines getting any support. The only way is to make it a conteder by spending the money. So far the turbo option aint bad...if we can keep producing 13 second turbo GA's especially low 13's we can get a turbo after market. But if the NA can't hit 14's, then I don't think we'll get more than the hotshots, obx crowd in aftermarket support. Luckily, AEM is developing an intake, but how many will buy it?

12:1 compression as I said earlier, might just do the trick. Might need a SAFC and apexi ITC to help tune it, but so be it.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i think its pretty cool that a company like AEM is getting into the ga field, since they have a very reputal name it may help our cars to get more attention.. i know the AEM also make pulleys, who knows other companies that make quality parts might see that there is more demand for our cars know... i have had my car for 3years and i have only seen more people get interested and more companies follow on the band wagon


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

True that. I remember 2 years ago when I first started doing stuff with my sentra and there wasn't nearly as much stuff out there as there is now. But sad as it may sound, some of the stuff we will just have to custom order. We're just not as popular as the tampons. But then again, having something not many other people have is kinda neat. I was the first in my area(to the best of my knowlege) to do anying with a sentra and since I've started others have followed. Probably about 10-15 in my town now. We've just got to show people what can be done with our cars. The other week I came real close to a turbo charged civic and I'm n/a so that's making a statement.

Mitch


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> True that. I remember 2 years ago when I first started doing stuff with my sentra and there wasn't nearly as much stuff out there as there is now. But sad as it may sound, some of the stuff we will just have to custom order. We're just not as popular as the tampons. But then again, having something not many other people have is kinda neat. I was the first in my area(to the best of my knowlege) to do anying with a sentra and since I've started others have followed. Probably about 10-15 in my town now. We've just got to show people what can be done with our cars. The other week I came real close to a turbo charged civic and I'm n/a so that's making a statement.
> 
> Mitch


I wish I could get cam gears for these cars


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^considering we dont have cam gears, that might be hard, we have sprockets


----------



## nissanfreak (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey guys not to be a ass :thumbup: . I went down this road with the 1.6 is not really made for power. Swap in a sr20... I have a 92 SE-R with h/e/i and g/c AGXs. I really have alot of fun in this car.. Sweet 1.6 with c/i/h/e and head work was making what a well tunded se-r makes.. This just my 2 cents so dont flame me...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^once again, you are comparing two different motors, not everyone has the ability to swap a motor, but why swap a sr20de motor in for a few grand when you can custom make a turbo kit for the same price and be a lot faster..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nissanfreak said:


> Hey guys not to be a ass :thumbup: . I went down this road with the 1.6 is not really made for power. Swap in a sr20... I have a 92 SE-R with h/e/i and g/c AGXs. I really have alot of fun in this car.. Sweet 1.6 with c/i/h/e and head work was making what a well tunded se-r makes.. This just my 2 cents so dont flame me...


Can't anyone even read or have any sort of reading comprehension? Sweet 16 does not have head work. Its a 100% bolt on and it can eat a stock SR amoung other things.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i dont believe so, cuz this is also pertaining to the highest hp a N/A ga has been achieved.... and now SR's and Turbo is being brought up


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

I know they have sprockets...it was a typo. But who makes adjustable sprockets. I know stillen, JWT and AEBS makes them for SR20's....oh and TODA...not sure bout HKS.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^they all make adjustable gears, not the same as sprokets, i really wish jwt would make some though, it would be pretty cool if something could be made to improve performance or evne an intake mani


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^they all make adjustable gears, not the same as sprokets, i really wish jwt would make some though, it would be pretty cool if something could be made to improve performance or evne an intake mani


They make sprockets aswelll, I've seen them.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^yea, just looked at the website, i guess they are adjustable sprockets.. sorry for the wrong info..


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

psulemon said:


> ^yea, just looked at the website, i guess they are adjustable sprockets.. sorry for the wrong info..


No problem, I'm new so I can understand why you'd doubt me. I should have mentioned this stillen flywheel I saw on ebay for $100. Someone oredered it and never came for it, so they were getting rid of it. I wonder if it's still their. ahwell


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

OK, in addition to the 119 WHP setup alluded earlier in this thread; how about using the SR20 MAF and injectors and getting JWT to recalibrate preceded by increasing the valve openings. By port and polishing the ports and combustion chamber to Bob legere's spec the Ga head flows almost aswell as the SR head. So increasing the valve openings should let in even more air. Bottom end might get killed but coupling the SRMAF and injectors and getting it calibrated will match the new air flow capacity of the head. Good for maybe 130-145 WHP maybe.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

too optimistic...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

James said:


> too optimistic...


Ok 125-127 WHP...how bout that then


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah probably... really tho, how much power can you make with 97 ci of displacement? The GA16DE doesn't suck just because you can't make power... its just harder to get power out of it NA.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^there are probably little stuff you can do to tweak a ga to obtain more power.. like maybe blueprint the motor, but i doubt there is goin to be that much more getting out of the motor, i believe wes had his ported and polished and a few others did and still weren't pulling to much..even with a bored out tb and extrue honed intake mani, its will maybe get around 125whp.. thats why we just turbo it..


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

James said:


> yeah probably... really tho, how much power can you make with 97 ci of displacement?


Actually, it could be a lot, depending on the engine (even without cam changing. Take a look at the Suzuki Ignis engine and the Rover K series). You're definately right though. The GA just doesn't make a lot of peak power NA.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

another thing people have to realize, we aren't hondas, you dont need to add fuel until you go FI, dumping more fuel wont help, may even make you run rich... even with adding an MSD you prolly wont gain hp but may smooth the power band.. and like i have said before, until we get a larger aftermarket besides the basic i/e/h/pulley, cams/ecu, we aren't ogin to hit the higher numbers.. it would be nice if we could get aftermarket intake mani's or high flowing heads..


----------



## sicksilver99 (Jun 17, 2004)

according to kojima's garage, the ga16de responds to bolt-ons better than most engines. if someone actually did most of those mods to there ga16de then it would probobly kick some serious ass, but most people are afraid to spend that much money on it because the stock accelleration is just scary!


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

sicksilver99 said:


> according to kojima's garage, the ga16de responds to bolt-ons better than most engines. if someone actually did most of those mods to there ga16de then it would probobly kick some serious ass, but most people are afraid to spend that much money on it because the stock accelleration is just scary!


Someone did do most of those mods to a GA16. Where do you think the HP figures in that article came from? Mike Kojima didn't pull those figures out of his rear end. But even the car he modded to get those figures didn't get the spectacular peak hp figures that a lot of us seem to be hoping for (Mike said it himself earlier in this thread).


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^most people want to see aroundd 200hp for an NA ga but its not feasable and wont happen... even fully loaded with all the mods, we might see 125whp...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

actually, I could care less about horsepower peaks, I'd prefer quartermile improvement. How do I achieve 15 second and sub 15 second quartermiles?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well its a fine line between the two... I know more area under the curve and blah blah blah... but most mods you do for our car will give you more area under the curve and raise peak hp anyways...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

more hp will give you faster times, lighter flywheel will free up hp and improve acceleration, lighter wheels will increase times, better driving will help increase times, this all depends on weather and track conditions.....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

^ Location to


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^and many more things to change times.. but little things like tire brand, and clutch will help or not help with reaction times and 1/4mile times.. but to have a fast high hp ga, you need to add parts like e/h/i/c/pulley... and more


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Why waste your money to just get into the 15's in the 1/4? I mean, for the money you spend there, you could spend a little more on a homeade turbo setup (provided you know what you are doing) and be MUCH faster. If you were to do the best I/H/E/ECU mods to a N/A GA16DE, you would only have maybe another $1,000 (at most) to spend on a turbo setup using some new and some used components for a significant upgrade over the N/A engine.Good head porting is NOT cheap-expect to spend $200 or more to have it done by someone who actually knows what they are doing and not just some hack at the local machine shop. I/H/E?ECU plus a 50 shot of nitrous may have a chance at getting you into the 14's without turbo, but even that is not cheap.The probelm is like everyone else has said: You only have 97 CI to deal with and it's already pushing 115 hp-more than 1 hp per ci. Most V8's don't have that kind of efficiency N/A and they are usually more performance oriented than a GA is! I am in no way saying that this is a bad engine, just that it is already operating at high efficiency and so there just isn't alot of power to be gained with bolt on mods or even more significant mods unless you go to some form of forced induction. If I ever mod my Sentra, I will fabricate a turbo setup using a small turbo (T25 for example) and a custom or Hotshot manifold. It's just cheaper in the long run to go turbo form the beginning than to buy almost everything twice when you realize that all the N/A mods didn't get you where you wanted to be.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^i believe that has been pointed out already but if not im sorry, but some people dont want to do a turbo and this question has been asked like 8 millions times, even had 3 different post in a row... but turbo is more efficient and you will get better results, but everyone has been curious on bleeding all the hp out the N/A, i say we aren't civic si's thats start with good hp but no torque or even have the parts based as an sr20...


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> You only have 97 CI to deal with and it's already pushing 115 hp-more than 1 hp per ci. Most V8's don't have that kind of efficiency N/A and they are usually more performance oriented than a GA is!


Quite right save that comment. You really can't compare the GA to any V8, especially nothing designed in the US, and especially in terms of peak power per displacement. Just wanted to press that so none of the dreamers get any strange ideas : P.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

simplely a turbo is better, more hp for you money, but the question was wahts the highest ga n/a.... simple, we havent maxed it out yet, but around


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, my point was that Nissan never intended the GA as anything more than a basic transportation engine, unlike say a Ford or Chevy V8-both of which were used in various states of tune in both performance and pedestrian models. There is no DZ 302 of a GA like there is of a small block Chevy (DZ 302 for those who don't know their history, was the engine used in the 1967-69 Camaro Z-28 made from basically a 327 block with a 283 crank, forged 11: 1 pistons, Holley 780 CFM carb etc). The SR however,was originally built as a race motor and detuned for use in passenger cars. I too would be interested to see what the GA could be maxed out at, but wouldn't try it myself because in the real world it would not be cost efficient to do the R&D necessary to figure it out. I ahve nothing against doing the unpopular, if I did , I wouldn't own cars from the now defunct American Motors Corporation.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> Well, my point was that Nissan never intended the GA as anything more than a basic transportation engine, unlike say a Ford or Chevy V8-both of which were used in various states of tune in both performance and pedestrian models.


I understand your point. But the reason I keep commenting on your statement is that the sort of logic that applies to domestics often do not apply to Japanese or European cars. Examples go from the Civic all the way down to say, a Suzuki Swift GT (a 100hp 1.3L engine built specifically for daily driving which can be built to 150fwhp NA or 300+fwhp turbo with just a few thousand dollars). I'm not saying that your point is invalid. I'm just saying that you may need to put it differently in order for guys who are used to working solely on import compacts to not ignore your argument.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i see both your arguemnts and both a right in each ways, but heres the simple fact.. we aren't hondas or SR20, we arne't made to have high hp n/a cars.. its really not worth your time or money... if i would have known befor or planned before, i would have worried add suspension mods, and prepped for a turbo...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah but building the car up n/a isn't a bad idea even if you are planning to turbo. I'm figuring to do most of the small stuff before turbo. Whether you turbo before or after doing the smaller stuff don't matter much but I know when you get the ecu reprogrammed by JWT you tell them all the stuff you have done and they can program it for your mods so considering you have to get the ecu reprogrammed for turbo you could get more total performance out of the car but doing the smaller stuff first unless you send your ecu to JWT a second time after you the small stuff. Everyone has a different opinion. Some people just want quick and good hp gains where just turboing works but some want to get there car to its max possibilities. It all depends upon what you want.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

whole shit, look who join the conversation, i know you can do stuff for n/a reason and prep for a turbo, like get a port and polish with 3 degree valve job, a better clutch, a UR pulley, but the fact is, even with our car completely decked out, with n/a its only gonna be like 125whp and with the money you dropped, you will be hitting close to 200 with a turbo and be a lot faster


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

shift_of_legend said:


> actually, I could care less about horsepower peaks, I'd prefer quartermile improvement. How do I achieve 15 second and sub 15 second quartermiles?



My car ran 16.5 with intake and muffler only. I put a 50 shot of Nitrous and it went 15.3. I leaned out the fuel jet and was able to run 14.7 with all my stereo stuff and 18 inch wheels. I went through 72 bottles of nitrous without any problems before I took it off to start working with Mike Kojima and Sport compact cart magazine. The car now runs 15.6 NA. I bet if I put the nitrous back on I could go low low 14's and maybe a high 13.


----------

